# ELK UP BIG AND LITTLE COTTONWOOD CANYONS?



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anyone know about elk up big or little cottonwood? I'm looking for some places in the extended archery area. PM's welcome. If you know any good trails I could start at and I can figure it out from there. Thanks!


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

There are elk in every canyon from Emmigration to Little. There are also a lot of recreational hikers.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Are the recreational hikers obligated to wear blaze orange? and If they aren't are they fair game? :lol: :O•-:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

it just depends on if the elk are in the area that day or not. There are only about 1 or 2 herds of elk and they change counties with pressure and then get sometimes get bumped back. If you want to know where they are that day so you can hunt them get off your keister and go hit the trails. I doubt anyone will tell you where they are on any given day and that is the key to hunting it. You wont kill an elk if there isn't an elk in the canyon to kill. 

You will see more guys with hoochi calls on the front then any other place on the face of the earth. So remember when you blow a bugle you better have your back up against a tree so you don't take an arrow in your back. The elk hunting really isn't all that good!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well maybe I'll just hit up Sanpete again this year. I know the area well and have family property. I just hate having to wait that long to start.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

There are very few elk on the south side of Big Cottonwood and I've never seen an elk in Little... SW is right, they are in there but you'd be better off hunting more towards Millcreek or Lambs canyons. Also have an extraction plan in place. ie a couple good strong healthy men to help you pack one out. You cant take wheelers anywhere up there, you cant take horses in Big cottonwood and they are restricted in Millcreek. plus it's steep as sh*t up there and even if you did have a horse, you probably couldn't get it near an elk kill in most areas.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I don't have horses or an ATV. I do have some cousins and brothers I can call if I get an elk on the ground. That's what I've done in the past after dragging an elk for 8 hours and deciding that I'd had enough!


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I have always understood that you can take a horse up Big for limited circumstances i.e. to retrieve game. I know for sure I've read it somewhere.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> I have always understood that you can take a horse up Big for limited circumstances i.e. to retrieve game. I know for sure I've read it somewhere.


NOPE! It's a watershed and they won't budge. I've tried... You CAN take em up Millcreek however, and then if you're sneaky enough, and know the country, cross over into big cottonwood from the top and get your game out that way. I speak from personal experience here too...  But, like I mentioned earlier, that is steep nasty thick country and you'll nearly always have to hump meat a distance even to get em to a parked horse. No matter how you slice it, killing an elk on the front is fun until you walk up to the animal and dig yer knife outa yer pack, then the fun's over! I've killed 16 of em on the front and have the scars, blisters, worn out heart, and war wounds to prove it.


----------



## Igottabigone (Oct 4, 2007)

I know the Front all to well myself. I may have 16 misses though. I believe you have to contact the Salt Lake Valley Health Department to get a special permit for a horse. This was quite a few years ago though. You could also get a doctor to say that your horse is your emotional support service animal and that you can't go anywhere without it, then the ADA may kick in.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Igottabigone said:


> I know the Front all to well myself. I may have 16 misses though. I believe you have to contact the Salt Lake Valley Health Department to get a special permit for a horse. This was quite a few years ago though. You could also get a doctor to say that your horse is your emotional support service animal and that you can't go anywhere without it, then the ADA may kick in.


Now why didn't I think of that?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Igottabigone said:
> 
> 
> > I know the Front all to well myself. I may have 16 misses though. I believe you have to contact the Salt Lake Valley Health Department to get a special permit for a horse. This was quite a few years ago though. You could also get a doctor to say that your horse is your emotional support service animal and that you can't go anywhere without it, then the ADA may kick in.
> ...


Why don't you tell them that you are Gay or have some ethnic qualifications and get the NAACP involved?


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

What is ADA? I know about ADD


----------



## angrychair (Jan 19, 2011)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Igottabigone said:
> ...


O' Yah, if you do these things maybe thees groups will get somebody else to get it out for you!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

MadHunter said:


> What is ADA? I know about ADD


ADA is the Americans with Disabilities Act.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

:lol: Would it really be worth it having a bunch of gay guy's packing your meat... uhhhhh elk out though :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

-_O-


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

You'd need so many of them that buy the time you split the meat up there would be none left for you, wait, we are still talking about packing out an Elk right!!


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys just made my day, that will keep me laughing for a while!! -_O-


----------

